# Cost



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Am I allowed to ask how much the tapes cost?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Blair you are allowed to ask anything here.







Visit Mike's site for loads more info. Here it is: http://www.ibsaudioprogram.com Now please feel free to ask any other questions.







Ok I just looked it up: Cassettes are $88.00 AmericanCD's are $120.00 American But still visit his site too he has some good info there.BQ


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Thats not too bad compared to a unsolicited panic disorder set of tapes I was offered by mail, $300 american.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Blair, if the tape program you're referring to is the anxiety tape program by Lucinda Bassett and the Midwest Center named "attacking anxiety" it may help with anxiety some but only the relaxation tape would affect the subconcious, all the rest of the tapes are just talking and explaining. I've had this program for about 8yrs and didn't do much for me but will NOT do anything for sure to the IBS, there is nothing gut specific at all, just a program to educate you about the "whats and whys" of anxiety? I paid less that $100 way back then. Mike's program works for IBS and anxiety and is very reasonable. Good luck, Norb


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,Hi Blair, It is important to me to keep the price of the IBS Audio Program as realistic as possible.I expect more could be charged, but many IBS individuals have had a long ride of being taken in way before they get to my program. I don't intend to add to it.







Best RegardsMike


----------



## RnbwConnection78 (Nov 8, 2001)

I just wish that you could get one of those infomercial deals on the tapes.. ::said in an announcers voice:: Only four easy payments on 29.99!!!!! It sounds kinda stupid but for someone in college like I am, paying even 50 bucks at a time is easier than dropping 100 at once. Sooooo stressing about saving for these tapes!Teresa


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Note that for Canadian peoples i had to pay an extra $35 CAN (CD only, not Tapes)for the custom. I don't know if there are any taxes in US for that product, but if it is yes then i pay 2 taxes!!! and the Canadian taxe is on the price of the US CD + Taxes, so it's taxes over taxes.


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

Good for you Mike. I get alot of anxiety at certain time with the onset of bad IBS attacks. Feel OK right now however.


----------



## Michael Mahoney (Oct 11, 2001)

Hi All,RnbC78 I rang several of the CC companies and asked if there was a way we could introduce schedule payments as you outlined. The reply came back " the idea of a credit card sir, is you budget on the card through payments made paying either the minimum or any other amont. This places the budgeting in the card holders hand"Mmm ok I took the point, but I thought I would ask! Still looking for ways though







Best RegardsMike


----------

